# Wellcraft 240 w/a



## mickey (Oct 22, 2002)

Benn looking at this boat. Any body got one that they like/dislike?
thanks
Mickey B


----------



## ssminnow (Oct 26, 2001)

i wish i had one to like or dislike  . i've been looking at a number 21' WAs with the plan of moving up this fall. if you haven't already, check thehulltruth.com and do a search on wellcraft, wellcraft WA, wellcraft coastal, or something along those lines and you will find some good information from both owners and non-owners on that boat. good luck.

matt


----------



## mickey (Oct 22, 2002)

thanks, I'll check it out
mickey


----------

